# I've been thinking



## bannerminis (Apr 19, 2012)

I was wondering if it might be a good idea to do a pinned and closed thread (ie. no posting) but putting foaling information from start to finish and including our best pictures of for eg. a mare starting to spring and how she progresses, a normal hooha up to one that is ready for foaling, a normal belly to a v belly etc etc.

Since this is the foaling thread maybe it might be a good idea to get as much information in one area as possible.

It could also cover some problems that minis tend to suffer from most like dystocias and red bags to premature foaling and you know the dos and donts.

Go through the changes in milk, all the normal signs to look for and also what signs may not be present and the mare foals anyway.

Thats just a few ideas and it might need time to put it all together but between us all I am sure we could do it.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I think we need to get it into catagories and then someone takes responsibility for a catagorey and we can all chip in ideas and pics as we go.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree, if we all handle one aspect it would be easier and quicker.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 20, 2012)

That is a great idea! Maybe it should be tracking your own particular mares since not all are the same? Something to show the progress and map out when the changes started to be seen, the changes as it got close, the sings of labor and how actual labor went. I think between us all we could have several different examples of progressions and I do think we would need to include the more difficult pregnancies and deliveries as well. I was about to put together something to track Laney's pregnancy and delivery so I could have it for the future and keep it with her papers.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmmmm. This sounds like a GREAT idea!


----------

